# Travelling girls... Johnny Lee I need answers!



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I've seen my gypsy wedding a few times and the majority of girls on there are fully sexy but young (no peado)

Why is this?

I've got a few down my way that are equally hott are they allowed to bang out if their community and even worse then that bang a ******

Please enlighten me

This ain't a traveller bashing or johnny lee slating thread so the usual suspects don't start that sh!t


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

****** ?? thought u were white Breda ??!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

They seem to like being 'grabbed' so give it a go lol!


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

you have to weigh up sex witha gypsy very carefully

there is a trade off

yes they may be stunning, and the best looking girl you have ever had, but a few days later when word gets out you may have 10 irish bare knuckle fighters looking to hurt you

not worth it tbh

i wouldnt do it

unless i was drunk


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Breda said:


> I've seen my gypsy wedding a few times and the majority of girls on there are fully sexy but young (no peado)
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> ...


But Breda , ur white and natural fella, so they is fair game to u m8.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Try and fcuk them??? I avoid eye contact!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i love travelling birds, look after themselves, always dress well and the dance moves are fecking great, also most are virgins which in itself is a turn on....but they all go to **** in their twenties


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> ****** ?? thought u were white Breda ??!!


Think he's joking mate, must be... 

but x2 on wanting to go balls deep on some of them traveller bish's :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

They can go outside of their community,they can do most things but this is usually discouraged by their peers whereas for the guys,it is actually encouraged but they usually end up marrying within the community.

I have no problems with the travelling community and those who know me have never had a problem with me but like any community,there are some that take liberties within it(applies to all communities).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

barsnack said:


> i love travelling birds, look after themselves, always dress well and the dance moves are fecking great, also most are virgins which in itself is a turn on....but they all go to **** in their twenties


The virgins are like 10years old.

Paedo alert!!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i love travelling birds, look after themselves, always dress well and the dance moves are fecking great, *also most are virgins which in itself is a turn on*....but they all go to **** in their twenties


The biggest turn on ive had a massive rant over facebook this morning and proberly abused the majority of women on it, about how sickening it is that most women are sluts these days, the lads are like yea but its easy sex im like well do you wanna settle down with a slut? no dont think so, finding a good girl these days is bloody hard!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The virgins are like 10years old.
> 
> Paedo alert!!


really? fcuk thats too old


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u dont shag a travelling girl. u marry them and then get some


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

TS99 said:


> The biggest turn on ive had a massive rant over facebook this morning and proberly abused the majority of women on it, about how sickening it is that most women are sluts these days, the lads are like yea but its easy sex im like well do you wanna settle down with a slut? no dont think so, finding a good girl these days is bloody hard!


i can honestly say i know bout 3 girls who i wouldnt say are sluts, single life the way to go


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Nail one? Hell yeah. Wear concrete slippers at the bottom of a river? Hell no.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i can honestly say i know bout 3 girls who i wouldnt say are sluts, single life the way to go


its sickening the generations these days are all for sex,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

They do look dirt Breda!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3044349 said:


> They do look dirt Breda!


The ones down my way are tidy Jim... I got my eye on one but don't know how to play it

And for all you cnuts mockin me... Fcuk you!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Trust me they ain't worth the trouble, not even just for a shag.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Breda said:


> The ones down my way are tidy Jim... I got my eye on one but don't know how to play it
> 
> And for all you cnuts mockin me... Fcuk you!


Grab the one you want and put in the back of your van thats what they do right? its legal, dont worry.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the traveller in the series were grabbing became notrious, actually married the guy who 'grabbed' her in the last episode


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Who's going to help me grab Michelle keegan?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Such a funny attitude, still ok for guys to sleep around but girls are sluts if they do the same and have fun

One of the many reasons most guys have **** relationships!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> The ones down my way are tidy Jim... I got my eye on one but don't know how to play it
> 
> And for all you cnuts mockin me... Fcuk you!


Do it if you haven't already, deffo not an experience to miss


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Breda said:


> I've seen my gypsy wedding a few times and the majority of girls on there are fully sexy but young (no peado)
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> ...


 I just chucked me cornflakes over the screen!(hell it was worth it!)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

doylejlw:3044386 said:


> Trust me they ain't worth the trouble, not even just for a shag.


Care to elaborate pal


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TS99:3044388 said:


> Grab the one you want and put in the back of your van thats what they do right? its legal, dont worry.


I like the aggressive tactics but I like to charm my ladies not abduct them


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

essexboy:3044420 said:


> I just chucked me cornflakes over the screen!(hell it was worth it!)


Sorry mate... Hope this doesn't effect your gains too much


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> The ones down my way are tidy Jim... I got my eye on one but don't know how to play it
> 
> And for all you cnuts mockin me... Fcuk you!


I meant it as a positive anyway that they look dirt!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

If I get amongst them, the pickeys will be shown up as utter sh1t in bed............I will rim the fuking sphincters off them


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3044436 said:


> I meant it as a positive anyway that they look dirt!


I know that you fool... We have discussed this before in a journal that smells of urinals


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3044440 said:


> If I get amongst them, the pickeys will be shown up as utter sh1t in bed............I will rim the fuking sphincters off them


Old man they wouldn't want anything to do with you so you can take your gypsy sphincter rimmin fantasies else where

If by fluke you do get amongst them I'd appreciate a phone call or text


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

I'd say all them wee girls on that show

Are fcuked inside out lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Old man they wouldn't want anything to do with you so you can take your gypsy sphincter rimmin fantasies else where
> 
> If by fluke you do get amongst them I'd appreciate a phone call or text


well i guess any hot gyppo chicks reading this will drop me a line if they want fuking til their vaginas catch fire


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Breda said:


> Care to elaborate pal


Had bit of thing with one when was 18 got way to much hassle from it when was out.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Uriel said:


> well i guess any hot gyppo chicks reading this will drop me a line if they want fuking til their vaginas catch fire


U filthy cnut


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I met a traveller girl in a club once we got chatting she asked what car I drove then I asked back and she said her first motor was a transit but now shes just got a Mitsubishi warrior fcked


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Big ape said:


> U filthy cnut


No, It's a real syndrome bro..."Ignitious ****us"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I watched a program on TV about How Gypsy Women JUST loved being rimmed all night long

Personally I found it a bit Tongue in Cheek!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You got yourself in the sh1t my brother from another coloured mother?

You did watch snatch a ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You do realise they look mint young and mingin old,it seems to be a rule!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gonna be pig food Breda!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

tell her youre related to phil lynott because thats the only way you will get a shag out of a traveller


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3044496 said:


> well i guess any hot gyppo chicks reading this will drop me a line if they want fuking til their vaginas catch fire


The only reason their cnuts would catch fire is because you have cock skin like sand paper


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

There is this one.. uses the same sun bed shop as me.. when she emerges from that blistering hot verticle luminescent coffin, dripping with sweat from her breasts to beef curtains I want to lick every inch of her trim golden body, she is just stupidly fit.


----------



## antbig1234 (Nov 27, 2011)

MXD said:


> There is this one.. uses the same sun bed shop as me.. when she emerges from that blistering hot verticle luminescent coffin, dripping with sweat from her breasts to beef curtains I want to lick every inch of her trim golden body, she is just stupidly fit.


go relieve yourself mate :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

******?

That's not you in your avi then breds?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

"breasts to beef curtains" haha classic


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Get urself a caravan and put on there ****ty accent u might gets sum


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

They all look rough as a Badger's ar*s*e to me, wouldn't touch 'em.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Tell her ur the king of the gypsys and keeps saying potato


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ash1981:3044581 said:


> ******?
> 
> That's not you in your avi then breds?


It's me you cnut turn the brightness on your screen down


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i aint really met many travelers where i'm from but the ones i have met seem to be alright. i still wouldn't go n bang one of their girls though coz i really do think that would turn out really bad.

the moment things go tits up, you may just have a few of their fighters rounds your gaff. or she could be ok with it but the men may not be happy with it if they find out.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Breda said:


> It's me you cnut turn the brightness on your screen down


I tried that but my whole screen went dark before you stopped looking like the milky bar kid on juice :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

MutantX said:


> I tried that but my whole screen went dark before you stopped looking like the milky bar kid on juice :lol:


tbf though breda when i was a newbie on here you looked darker in your avi then than you do now :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i met the geordie traveler who dressed up in a barbie dress for her school prom on that big fat gypsy wedding show in a bar a few weeks back when newcastle played sunderland...shes seemed quite game but wasnt as fit as some of the others so left her be haha


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

NitroJoe said:


> They all look rough as a Badger's ar*s*e to me, wouldn't touch 'em.


This mann right here.

They're fckin SKETS Breda wtf you seeing in them bruh!!???

I maybe saw one or 2 who were quite foxy on that program the rest were fowll


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

^i cant deal with that


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

nice belly


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

all of the traveller birds on that show over 16 are fat skanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

which just goes to show as soon as a bird gets married they let it slide.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i got chatting to one a few year ago really fit she was and dressed up, but she was a little chavy with gold jewellery etc, as the weeks went by we got more friendly so i asked her out for a drink and food she accepted and i thought nice one well in here!! then never saw her for a few month on end then bumped into her again and she said oh ive been away for a bit i asked anywhere nice she was like oh tenerife then the Isle of man LMAO it sorted ended there.

i later found out she was married to one of one of the boyo's and had a bout 7kids lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

AK-26 said:


> i aint really met many travelers where i'm from but the ones i have met seem to be alright. i still wouldn't go n bang one of their girls though coz i really do think that would turn out really bad.
> 
> the moment things go tits up, you may just have a few of their fighters rounds your gaff. or she could be ok with it but the men may not be happy with it if they find out.


Do they really like that lifestyle though? I mean living in a caravan at the side of the road, being in the caravan all day cleaning while your fella is chopping trees down or piking for some scrap? It can't be nice at all.

I bet some of them would give it all up to be given a real womans role like going out in the day and not tied to the same four walls all day cleaning.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

A couple of my mates have married traveller girls and actually one of those girls is one of my best mates and what you gotta remember is they aint all like those off the program, lovely looking girls admittedly but they dont go for all that silly over the top dresses etc..

My mates are perfectly happy and all the families get on fine so your good to go Breda ol chap but remember they do hold a grudge, so if your planing on leading em up the garden path make sure you got plenty of places to hide lol!!

Oh and ignoring their calls etc after wont work either, she will be knocking on your door as they love a good barny!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

MXD said:


> There is this one.. uses the same sun bed shop as me.. when she emerges from that blistering hot verticle luminescent coffin, dripping with sweat from her breasts to beef curtains I want to lick every inch of her trim golden body, she is just stupidly fit.


My mate barred some from his sunbed shop because the dirty [email protected] were sh!tting in the bins in the tanning booths.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> all of the traveller birds on that show over 16 are fat skanks


Even the big ones need loving, they all say thank you when you've done the deed.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3044691 said:


>


I'd tap that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lukeee:3044780 said:


> A couple of my mates have married traveller girls and actually one of those girls is one of my best mates and what you gotta remember is they aint all like those off the program, lovely looking girls admittedly but they dont go for all that silly over the top dresses etc..
> 
> My mates are perfectly happy and all the families get on fine so your good to go Breda ol chap but remember they do hold a grudge, so if your planing on leading em up the garden path make sure you got plenty of places to hide lol!!
> 
> Oh and ignoring their calls etc after wont work either, she will be knocking on your door as they love a good barny!!


Yea mate its a garden path job pmsl. Don't fancy a tear up with the local gypsies that's a war I no me and my boys won't win :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Breda....:no:

there are better figures on classier girls, i wouldnt be able to deal with a girl if thats her idea of a nice wedding dress.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Do they really like that lifestyle though? I mean living in a caravan at the side of the road, being in the caravan all day cleaning while your fella is chopping trees down or piking for some scrap? It can't be nice at all.
> 
> I bet some of them would give it all up to be given a real womans role like going out in the day and not tied to the same four walls all day cleaning.


tbh never looked at it like that, but i suppose if they aren't happy with it no one can change it for them unless they change it for themselves.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Uriel said:


> well i guess any hot gyppo chicks reading this will drop me a line if they want fuking til their vaginas catch fire


Thought you were going to the clinic to get that sorted out mate


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

AK-26 said:


> tbh never looked at it like that, but i suppose if they aren't happy with it no one can change it for them unless they change it for themselves.


It's bred into them because they've seen their mothers do it. Stay at home and clean what is an already a gleaming caravan while your husband is boozing with his mates and trying to tap up the local women.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> I'd tap that


Fuk yeah!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


>


i would to, aint that bad tbh


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I can't get over their figures. All slim with long legs and massive boobs. I'd live that lifestyle to have a figure like that  x x


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeez you have no idea the trouble you'd be setting yourself up for if it doesn't pan out right,then again..pot luck, it might be all roses. I sincerely doubt it tho. I think what's happening in your head Breda, is that this issue has become like a big red "Do not press" button to you, and then some day down the road you say those immortal words.."What was I thinking"?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

im glad none of you boys are stupid enough to consider it lmfao exept for you breada do what you want aslong as you come no where nere the woman of my family lol in all serouisnes traveller girls do marry out of the community like traveller men do aswell but if i ever had a son or daugter do it i wouldnt be best happy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

AK-26:3044828 said:


> Breda....:no:
> 
> there are better figures on classier girls, i wouldnt be able to deal with a girl if thats her idea of a nice wedding dress.


You're too picky mate. Don't worry about the wedding dress... That's comin off... The belly chub will be flattened when she's liein down so I stand by my remark... I'd still tap that


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

"Grabbing"

"No means Yes"


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

some of them are stunning,id take the risk giving the chance :thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I can't get over their figures. All slim with long legs and massive boobs. I'd live that lifestyle to have a figure like that  x x


you look fine just the way you are:cool: (No creepiness intended)


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> im glad none of you boys are stupid enough to consider it lmfao exept for you breada do what you want aslong as you come no where nere the woman of my family lol in all serouisnes traveller girls do marry out of the community like traveller men do aswell but if i ever had a son or daugter do it i wouldnt be best happy


That's putting it straight....is it a bad idea, dooomed to failure in your opinion Johnny?


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

I bet some of you lot would fcuk a frog if you could stop it from hopping :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

no disrespect to anyone but there seems to be this opinion that all gypsy men are rock hard...its not the case,some are terrible fighters...seen a few get flatterned.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> That's putting it straight....is it a bad idea, dooomed to failure in your opinion Johnny?


if found out yes quite posibly infact certenly doomed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

johnny_lee:3044871 said:


> im glad none of you boys are stupid enough to consider it lmfao exept for you breada do what you want aslong as you come no where nere the woman of my family lol in all serouisnes traveller girls do marry out of the community like traveller men do aswell but if i ever had a son or daugter do it i wouldnt be best happy


Why not mate. And what if they married a ******?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Why not mate. And what if they married a ******?


i cannot comment as i dont personally no any travellergirls who have gone outor married with anyone other than a traveller


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Breda said:


> Why not mate. And what if they married a ******?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> You're too picky mate. Don't worry about the wedding dress... That's comin off... The belly chub will be flattened when she's liein down so I stand by my remark... I'd still tap that


too right bro....all their bellies are flat with 17 plus stone of prime beef hammering it smooth


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Breda said:


> You're too picky mate. Don't worry about the wedding dress... That's comin off... The belly chub will be flattened when she's liein down so I stand by my remark... I'd still tap that


you call it picky, i call it respecting my dick. but if you'd still tap that thats you lol


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I knew a traveller girl who married an American. Though they were both junkies so she could've been an outcast


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> you call it picky, i call it respecting my dick. but if you'd still tap that thats you lol


 :lol: "respecting your dick"

My cheeky little cnut can get fuked, turn scabby, fall off and get swallowed by a passing stray for the trouble the little [email protected] has give me lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Uriel said:


> :lol: "respecting your dick"
> 
> My cheeky little cnut can get fuked, turn scabby, fall off and get swallowed by a passing stray for the trouble the little [email protected] has give me lol


you have the trouble because you f*ck whatever walks :lol:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> you have the trouble because you f*ck whatever walks :lol:


uriel tried to shove his manstick up my anus once aswell


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> I've seen my gypsy wedding a few times and the majority of girls on there are fully sexy but young (no peado)
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> ...


Let me know when you find out cuh id like me some gypsy love


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> uriel tried to shove his manstick up my anus once aswell


That's the trouble with you gypsy fighters.............

You dont like being battered round the ring pmsl!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> That's the trouble with you gypsy fighters.............
> 
> You dont like being battered round the ring pmsl!


only took u 22 hours to come up with that :rolleye:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> only took u 22 hours to come up with that :rolleye:


Yeah unlike you I leave the internet to do things lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Yeah unlike you I leave the internet to do things lol


fcuk that, havin a life is so overrated


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> fcuk that, havin a life is so overrated


Oh I dont have a life...I just do mundane stuff like work, wash my clothes and tidy my hovel up lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> you have the trouble because you f*ck whatever walks :lol:


thats not true......i've fuked a bird with a wheel chair


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

allegedly


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> thats not true......i've fuked a bird with a wheel chair


Haha brilliant!


----------



## Rob300 (Apr 15, 2012)

Nothing wrong with Gypo girls


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

nothing wrong with the girls mate i agree there, even though they aint my cup of tea

but when you got 8-10 traveler fighters on your case you know the sh*t hit the fan


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Pikey girls are attention whoring, bad mannered, ugly and ill educated.. The decent looking ones are most likely to be married to a pikey named John or Lenny who is a dirty fighter.. They all bite and sh*t, and he'll probably come after you with his 8 pikey brothers and horribly abused staffs to come and chew you up. They're sub human, no matter how nice "My big fat gypsy wedding" glamorises them to be. There was a pikey campsite up near where I live, but thankfully the school nearby got planning permission for an extension and now the scum have been kicked off that plot of land, along with their horses, loud mouthed kids and ugly looking caravans. The civilised man wins again


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Daedalus said:


> Pikey girls are attention whoring, bad mannered, ugly and ill educated.. The decent looking ones are most likely to be married to a pikey named John or Lenny who is a dirty fighter.. They all bite and sh*t, and he'll probably come after you with his 8 pikey brothers and horribly abused staffs to come and chew you up. They're sub human, no matter how nice "My big fat gypsy wedding" glamorises them to be. There was a pikey campsite up near where I live, but thankfully the school nearby got planning permission for an extension and now the scum have been kicked off that plot of land, along with their horses, loud mouthed kids and ugly looking caravans. The civilised man wins again


Tell us how you really feel lmao


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Daedalus said:


> Pikey girls are attention whoring, bad mannered, ugly and ill educated.. The decent looking ones are most likely to be married to a pikey named John or Lenny who is a dirty fighter.. They all bite and sh*t, and he'll probably come after you with his 8 pikey brothers and horribly abused staffs to come and chew you up. They're sub human, no matter how nice "My big fat gypsy wedding" glamorises them to be. There was a pikey campsite up near where I live, but thankfully the school nearby got planning permission for an extension and now the scum have been kicked off that plot of land, along with their horses, loud mouthed kids and ugly looking caravans. The civilised man wins again


Dont hold bk there bro lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3047416 said:


> allegedly


Fact


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Daedalus said:


> Pikey girls are attention whoring, bad mannered, ugly and ill educated.. The decent looking ones are most likely to be married to a pikey named John or Lenny who is a dirty fighter.. They all bite and sh*t, and he'll probably come after you with his 8 pikey brothers and horribly abused staffs to come and chew you up. They're sub human, no matter how nice "My big fat gypsy wedding" glamorises them to be. There was a pikey campsite up near where I live, but thankfully the school nearby got planning permission for an extension and now the scum have been kicked off that plot of land, along with their horses, loud mouthed kids and ugly looking caravans. The civilised man wins again


so much love in this post :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Daedalus said:


> Pikey girls are attention whoring, bad mannered, ugly and ill educated.. The decent looking ones are most likely to be married to a pikey named John or Lenny who is a dirty fighter.. They all bite and sh*t, and he'll probably come after you with his 8 pikey brothers and horribly abused staffs to come and chew you up. They're sub human, no matter how nice "My big fat gypsy wedding" glamorises them to be. There was a pikey campsite up near where I live, but thankfully the school nearby got planning permission for an extension and now the scum have been kicked off that plot of land, along with their horses, loud mouthed kids and ugly looking caravans. The civilised man wins again


F*ck me.......... want to add anything else in there?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Fact


He didn't fcuk the retard,he got a [email protected] off her. Allegedly


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:3047711 said:


> He didn't fcuk the retard,he got a [email protected] off her. Allegedly


Fact


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

And a thought it was just me who thought they were sexy as f**k


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

8 pages and only one photo? I am disappointed.


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

To quote gorgeous george from snatch "Ah fockin ate pikeys"


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Breda said:


> Why not mate. And what if they married a ******?


They'd fcukin love you forever mate. :lol:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

anyone got enough test in them to smash the dress maker?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Daedalus said:


> To quote gorgeous george from snatch "Ah fockin ate pikeys"


What a whole one?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nidge:3047917 said:


> They'd fcukin love you forever mate. :lol:


Of course they would... I'd be the laughin stock of the fcukin site


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> View attachment 81695
> 
> 
> anyone got enough test in them to smash the dress maker?


that's goin a bit too far m8, i wouldn't touch that with someone elses, Muriel would tho.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


>


who the f*ck is she..... if they all looked like her i'd consider it

whats the traveler view on mixed race guys then?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BodyBuilding101 said:


>


I think she has 4 kids by 3 fathers mate!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BodyBuilding101:3048048 said:


> I think she has 4 kids by 3 fathers mate!


So she's talented in bed and has a bucket

I'd still fill it so yep... Tap Tap Tap


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Breda said:


> So she's talented in bed and has a bucket
> 
> I'd still fill it so yep... Tap Tap Tap


now that i can back you on, coz i'd hit that.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


>


defo smash the granny out these 2 pikey birds:whistling:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Daedalus said:


> Pikey girls are attention whoring, bad mannered, ugly and ill educated.. The decent looking ones are most likely to be married to a pikey named John or Lenny who is a dirty fighter.. They all bite and sh*t, and he'll probably come after you with his 8 pikey brothers and horribly abused staffs to come and chew you up. They're sub human, no matter how nice "My big fat gypsy wedding" glamorises them to be. There was a pikey campsite up near where I live, but thankfully the school nearby got planning permission for an extension and now the scum have been kicked off that plot of land, along with their horses, loud mouthed kids and ugly looking caravans. The civilised man wins again


control your use of the p word my pal theres a reason your red now lol


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

These birds look tidy as fcuk ,what chanel these gyspys on ?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

I must admit i don't have a problem with any travellers.. the only argy bargy comes every year when i have a work gathering down at the south coast some of the travellers lads about 5 or 6 must be around 12 yrs old walk around picking up bags and peoples stuff at this outdoor venue we use.. every year we have to get them kicked out for stealing purses and peoples stuff...

It's just a pain in the rectum when they pinch our stuff... as for the girls not my type but then again i might not be there's !!

Breda if your not playing these girls go for it but if your just out to bang stay away ... there's easier women to go for like Geordie Lasses ... they are all fake baked and look similar mate .. go for them...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

its an unlicensed boxing match tommy, not a tickling competition


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

why have the travelin wimmen all got such massive t1ts?

i think they look pretty good to be fair........i might move next to Johhny Lee....fuk it...i'm single, nice caravan will be cheap digs for me................me and Johnny can spar and train together which will make me look strong and hard as fuk cause he lifts like a girl and can't fight off the hiccups lol

And I can take his sister out to dinner lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I think she has 4 kids by 3 fathers mate!


sure this one had couple if tit jobs


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

guvnor82 said:


> sure this one had couple if tit jobs


that as well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This look does it for me...Phwoar !


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Breeny said:


> that's goin a bit too far m8, i wouldn't touch that with someone elses, Muriel would tho.


I would.Leave the oldies for me.They get out of breath as they struggle, a lot quicker than the young fit ones.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breeny said:


> that's goin a bit too far m8, i wouldn't touch that with someone elses, *Muriel would tho*.


mate - i'd hit that old birds Oyster til she shat herself


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Uriel said:


> mate - i'd hit that old birds Oyster til she shat herself


You old romantic, you!!:wub:xx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> You old romantic, you!!:wub:xx


thats correcto mundo (i'm moving above a garage tomorrow just like the fonz so I'm practising my jargon lol)...


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


>


i would smash that all over the room for a good 60 seconds before i blow my load because i cum so quick these days.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TS99 said:


> i would smash that all over the room for a good 60 seconds before i blow my load because i cum so quick these days.


man i miss my old hair trigger....at my age i need to hammer away for fuking ages now......its ironic, good job i'm fit and determined pmsl


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

TS99 said:


> i would smash that all over the room for a good 60 seconds before i blow my load because i cum so quick these days.


Awesome. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> man i miss my old hair trigger....at my age i need to hammer away for fuking ages now......its ironic, good job i'm fit and determined pmsl


Not even joking you i have cumed after 2 pumps before and i know everyone over exadurates but trust me, thats a true story ahahah.

When im drunk i feel like a 70 year old bloke but sober god im a joke.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Awesome. Thanks for letting us know.


im very honest.

haha its alright most the time im good for 10 mins.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TS99 said:


> im very honest.
> 
> haha its alright most the time im good for 10 mins.


if you stopped looking at your fuking watch - you might enjoy what you are up to lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> if you stopped looking at your fuking watch - you might enjoy what you are up to lol


hahaahha its weird though when your drunk and your going forever all you wanna do it cum and go to sleep, but when your sober all you wanna do is last long....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

TS99 said:


> hahaahha its weird though when your drunk and your going forever all you wanna do it cum and go to sleep, but when your sober all you wanna do is last long....


LOL think of it from our side!!! This ^^^^^ x10


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> LOL think of it from our side!!! This ^^^^^ x10


Nah, we dont care what you think.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Nah, we dont care what you think.


this ^^^^^ x10


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Nah, we dont care what you think.





TS99 said:


> this ^^^^^ x10


And that, lads, is evident from the poor quality of your performances! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> LOL think of it from our side!!! This ^^^^^ x10


yeah u can tell god is a dude lol...............he put your knobs outside of your vadge, made it so hard to find that we rarely bother and decided you all needed 20 minutes of foreplay to put you in the mood..........

lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> And that, lads, is evident from the poor quality of your performances! :lol:


its alright, im fvcking sh1t hot with my fingers.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> yeah u can tell god is a dude lol...............he put your knobs outside of your vadge, made it so hard to find that we rarely bother and decided you all needed 20 minutes of foreplay to put you in the mood..........
> 
> lol


i know i know................he put our knobs on our foreheads lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TS99 said:


> its alright, im fvcking sh1t hot with my fingers.


up ur bum?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> up ur bum?


no actually my mates mention when birds get there fingers up there bum and say they like it, im like you serious?

if my bird went to do that she would get my dick up hers.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just had a nice [email protected] over that bird in the red basque,even fingered my jacksy too. She reminds me of my ma when she was all tanned up,the town tart


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TS99 said:


> no actually my mates mention when birds get there fingers up there bum and say they like it, im like you serious?
> 
> if my bird went to do that she would get my dick up hers.


cant beat a nice lubed figer up u bro..............make you blow like Mt St Helen lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> cant beat a nice lubed figer up u bro..............make you blow like Mt St Helen lol


hahahah i think ill give that a miss.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Just had a nice [email protected] over that bird in the red basque,even fingered my jacksy too. She reminds me of my ma when she was all tanned up,the town tart


see, the brother luther knows how to pleasure his bum hole


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd just like to say, for the record, I had nothing to do with where this thread has ended up!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TS99 said:


> hahahah i think ill give that a miss.


just dont let your bird squeeze your teabag in the morning lol


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

TS99 said:


> i would smash that all over the room for a good 60 seconds before i blow my load because i cum so quick these days.


Bet she has a bearded clam too... That's not feathers around the bottom of her outfit that's her minge bucket hanging so low.. Told you bearded clam .. must also be that time of the month for her too...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldn't go out with a bird that wouldn't finger me. If she fisted me or licked my ring like a lolly on hot day then i'd marry the classy b!tch


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> I'd just like to say, for the record, I had nothing to do with where this thread has ended up!


nor me:whistling:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Bet she has a bearded clam too... That's not feathers around the bottom of her outfit that's her minge bucket hanging so low.. Told you bearded clam .. must also be that time of the month for her too...


Ok youve killed it, i imagined it to be a proper DV all neat and tucked in, freshly shaven.mmmmmmm


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I wouldn't go out with a bird that wouldn't finger me. If she fisted me or licked my ring like a lolly on hot day then i'd marry the classy b!tch


thats a fine commendable dating criteria...............if she let liked menstruating on your chin - she's a keeper


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I wouldn't go out with a bird that wouldn't finger me. If she fisted me or licked my ring like a lolly on hot day then i'd marry the classy b!tch


hahaha but only as long as she wasn't skint:whistling:xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Bet she has a bearded clam too... That's not feathers around the bottom of her outfit that's her minge bucket hanging so low.. Told you bearded clam .. must also be that time of the month for her too...





TS99 said:


> Ok youve killed it, i imagined it to be a proper DV all neat and tucked in, freshly shaven.mmmmmmm


Haha not a chance of neat and shaven. There's gonna be wildlife going on in there .... :thumb :xx


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> hahaha but only as long as she wasn't skint:whistling:xx


Fcuking memory like an elephant you! Anyways,someone has to buy the lube. No fingers with sharp nails and sovereign rings up my bum dry thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Fcuking memory like an elephant you! Anyways,someone has to buy the lube. No fingers with sharp nails and sovereign rings up my bum dry thanks


long pweety nails on me ... but don't worry, latex gloves and Lubrifist will sort you out! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Fcuking memory like an elephant you! Anyways,someone has to buy the lube. No fingers with sharp nails and sovereign rings up my bum dry thanks


luther have you ever put a half bottle of wine up your bum?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Uriel said:


> luther have you ever put a half bottle of wine up your bum?


I worry about you, Uriel!


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

I was unfortunate enough when i was at work to have sex in the first aid room when i was 19.. in the dark... thought oooh she's a right tinker wet as an otters pocket ...All while i was doing the old Cunniligus tasted bloody awesome too.... well when i turned on the light all i can say is i had a smile like the Joker.... She was a rough bird off a nasty estate .. and i have to say in my opinion she was far worse than any of those travellers girls pictured...

I am sure none of them would let me go down when the painters were in... so def a step up in class of girls i have had the misfortune off entering !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> I worry about you, Uriel!


i read about it once...........i have 3/4 of a bottle left.......and well, u only live once


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Rusty_Mann said:


> I was unfortunate enough when i was at work to have sex in the first aid room when i was 19.. in the dark... thought oooh she's a right tinker wet as an otters pocket ...All while i was doing the old Cunniligus tasted bloody awesome too.... well when i turned on the light all i can say is i had a smile like the Joker.... She was a rough bird off a nasty estate .. and i have to say in my opinion she was far worse than any of those travellers girls pictured...
> 
> I am sure none of them would let me go down when the painters were in... so def a step up in class of girls i have had the misfortune off entering !


PMSL You crack me up sometimes! Love it! xx


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> luther have you ever put a half bottle of wine up your bum?


No,but is it good? I could write a list of things i have used. I do keep on meaning to buy myself a butt plug. I have a really big test tube at home(plastic) which is my intruder of choice at the moment haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i read about it once...........i have 3/4 of a bottle left.......and well, u only live once


Send me the pics xx


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Rusty_Mann said:


> I was unfortunate enough when i was at work to have sex in the first aid room when i was 19.. in the dark... thought oooh she's a right tinker wet as an otters pocket ...All while i was doing the old Cunniligus tasted bloody awesome too.... well when i turned on the light all i can say is i had a smile like the Joker.... She was a rough bird off a nasty estate .. and i have to say in my opinion she was far worse than any of those travellers girls pictured...
> 
> I am sure none of them would let me go down when the painters were in... so def a step up in class of girls i have had the misfortune off entering !


Need a MOD asap to change your name to 'period mouth'


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> No,but is it good? I could write a list of things i have used. I do keep on meaning to buy myself a butt plug. I have a really big test tube at home(plastic) which is my intruder of choice at the moment haha.


list whats been up there


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oo that hurt a bit tbh.....I think I might try taking it out the bottle next time lol


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> long pweety nails on me ... but don't worry, latex gloves and Lubrifist will sort you out! :thumb: :lol:


Leigh you can just rim me instead or i can rim you whatever takes your twisted fancy lol ...But no stuffing those nails up me back passage... !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Leigh you can just rim me instead or i can rim you whatever takes your twisted fancy lol ...But no stuffing those nails up me back passage... !!!


Haha you can be in charge of rimming duties, I think, while I file my nails:lol:xx


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

what in the name of fvck is going on in here


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> And that, lads, is evident from the poor quality of your performances! :lol:


lmfao


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Haha you can be in charge of rimming duties, I think, while I file my nails:lol:xx


BLOW ME !!

No really if your filing your bleeding nails while i rim ya ... least you can do is blow me after lol ...

and you have to dress like the traveller girls...  or sod it wear that outfit in your Avi lol... PMSL... i crack me self up too you know !!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

'wet as an otters pocket' !!!! LOL!!!!

Going down town during japanese flag week is only for Alphas.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Got blasted for posting a thread on this girl in the MA.


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

:confused1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^^ yes please ^^^^


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Got blasted for posting a thread on this girl in the MA.


She needs one of us to motor boat those puppies...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BodyBuilding101:3049144 said:


> Got blasted for posting a thread on this girl in the MA.


Shiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## lil popeye (Dec 8, 2009)

Not sure if I'm too late....... But I was once with a traveller. She was nuts but so am I and I met the family they were just as bad. But I got excepted. Not all bad!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

lil popeye said:


> Not sure if I'm too late....... But I was once with a traveller. She was nuts but so am I and I met the family they were just as bad. But I got excepted. Not all bad!!


bull****


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well said Johnny


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

More pics of dirty scummy pikey sl4gs?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd fvck one, but it would be thoroughly bagged, and I would make sure she didn't know my real name or address, fvck having the family coming round to break my legs.

Or steal my copper :lol:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

why are my posts not comingup


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Jonny Lee are you based in Dale Farm ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> I'd fvck one, but it would be thoroughly bagged, and I would make sure she didn't know my real name or address, fvck having the family coming round to break my legs.
> 
> Or steal my copper :lol:


its alright mate no traveller girl with 2 percent of sence in her brain would go nere you wit a barge pole so you wont have to worry about getting your legs broken lmfao


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Jonny Lee are you based in Dale Farm ?


no bristol by cribbs causeway today paddy docherty the man himself was in the mall for his new book even tho he cant even reed or write must of had someone do it for him probally has made alot of dough aswell would of thought he would of stopped by our site and sed hello to fellow travellers but he didnt


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you reckon you could do paddy boy in a fight


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Do you reckon you could do paddy boy in a fight


could give him a fair go hes getting old now hes getting slower and hes getting less intrested in fighting i think if you asked every young traveller everyone would say they would give him a go and win its confedence its bred into us we never back out from anything and winning is always on our mind if you go into a fight thinking im gonna loose or i cant do this you wont do it confedence is the biggest key in fighting


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

its in the mind its not about size its about mindset and confendence if theres a young confedent 8stone lad fighitng a 25 year old maybe 15 stone who isnt as confident and has doubt inhimself he will loose ive seen travelling lads as young as 13 years old beet gorja men of 19 20


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Have you ever stabbed anyone jonny boy ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Have you ever stabbed anyone jonny boy ?


why would i need to stab someone when i have a pair of fists


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> why would i need to stab someone when i have a pair of fists


That's the travellers way. Fair fight


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

paddy docherty is king of gypsies


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> paddy docherty is king of gypsies


lmfao that has to be potoshopped no way is that real lol look at his chalet thats almost identical to the one i live in


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> That's the travellers way. Fair fight


Don't be fooled, they have more tools than Bob the builder.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

johnny_lee:3123234 said:


> why would i need to stab someone when i have a pair of quickfists


Fixed it for you my travelling friend


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Don't be fooled, they have more tools than Bob the builder.


only when **** hits the fan do wepons get used take this for example group fighting most comanyl happens at fair fights when to many family memmbers turn up or at a large wedding or funerel or something like that ive seen groups larger than 100 people fighting before people have been killed before shot and allsorts this has been happening for years no place for it really


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Have you got a gun Jonny boy ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Have you got a gun Jonny boy ?


no had an acedent years ago with an air rifel dont go nere guns they scare the **** out of me no matter if its air or a shotgun there scary dangerous things


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Johnny.

Can l ask your opinion on Barcley Gormen please ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Another question jonny boy, the van that you drive , is it insured ?

As how will the company insure you if you don't have a permanent address ?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I see craig is on a mission :whistling:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you pay tax?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Johnny.
> 
> Can l ask your opinion on Barcley Gormen please ?


bartley gorman you mean


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Another question jonny boy, the van that you drive , is it insured ?
> 
> As how will the company insure you if you don't have a permanent address ?


beacuse i have a pernement adress said this many many times before


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> bartley gorman you mean


Yeah sorry mate...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:3123335 said:


> Do you pay tax?


That's boring now Fat. Go worship that dead guy and leave Johnny alone


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> That's boring now Fat. Go worship that dead guy and leave Johnny alone


Was a serious question.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> Yeah sorry mate...


brilliant fighting man gone but not forgotten God rest his soul


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> That's the travellers way. Fair fight


like fock it is lol.

Round hereford they always went round tooled up, and outnumbered the lads they were fighting


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Was a serious question.


yes seriuos but i have told you time and time agian i do pay tax and you know this you just troll and try to wind people up i do not no why your still on this fourm if i was a mod i would delte you your posts are **** and you are a timewaster


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:3123362 said:


> Was a serious question.


You reference the whole tax thing every time the guy posts... Give it a rest mate


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> yes seriuos but i have told you time and time agian i do pay tax and you know this you just troll and try to wind people up i do not no why your still on this fourm if i was a mod i would delte you your posts are **** and you are a timewaster


Show me where I've previously asked you this? Tbh I don't think I have.. If I have I don't mean any harm just curious.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:3123380 said:


> Show me where I've previously asked you this? Tbh I don't think I have.. If I have I don't mean any harm just curious.


You ask him all the time Fat. You've had it in for him ever since you had that row many months ago.. let it go.. Quickfists obviously has


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> could give him a fair go hes getting old now hes getting slower and hes getting less intrested in fighting i think if you asked every young traveller everyone would say they would give him a go and win its confedence its bred into us we never back out from anything and winning is always on our mind if you go into a fight thinking im gonna loose or i cant do this you wont do it confedence is the biggest key in fighting


Yeah Paddy is trying hard to distance himself from his past nowadays. He is trying to start afresh in North Wales and, speaking as I find, he is a top bloke as is his son Simie.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Double J said:


> Yeah Paddy is trying hard to distance himself from his past nowadays. He is trying to start afresh in North Wales and, speaking as I find, he is a top bloke as is his son Simie.


I still say something was hidden in that fight with the joyces at PC world mate, he didnt have half his ear ripped off from a few punches just my opinion.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Double J said:


> Yeah Paddy is trying hard to distance himself from his past nowadays. He is trying to start afresh in North Wales and, speaking as I find, he is a top bloke as is his son Simie.


how do you know are you his personal assiatant or something no traveller is not proud of there past paddy has moved away from manchester beacuse of the openshaw joyces dougie and johnny and he cant deel wit younger people beating him


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Why don't you find paddy and seriously turn him over, film it, put it on youtube and claim the top traveller spot.

Then go from camp to camp smashing em all up , get the survivors to join your firm and eventually you with have an army of travellers and you can run the UK maybe even venture abroad with your army


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> I still say something was hidden in that fight with the joyces at PC world mate, he didnt have half his ear ripped off from a few punches just my opinion.


It was mate it was edited....Paddy got the guy to the floor and was jumped on by the camera man (iirc) who took a bite of his ear....not a fair fight :cursing:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> how do you know are you his personal assiatant or something no traveller is not proud of there past paddy has moved away from manchester beacuse of the openshaw joyces dougie and johnny and he cant deel wit younger people beating him


The clue is in my location....yes, maybe a bad choice of words on my part - he is 53 now (I think) and yes is making a fresh start out here, for whatever reason. I judge people on how they are with me and my friends/family and I like the guy and his son, too.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Double J said:


> The clue is in my location....yes, maybe a bad choice of words on my part - he is 53 now (I think) and yes is making a fresh start out here, for whatever reason. I judge people on how they are with me and my friends/family and I like the guy and his son, too.


wow you live in the same area as him i used to live in the same area as prince charls and camiler didnt know everything about them tho


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> wow you live in the same area as him i used to live in the same area as prince charls and camiler didnt know everything about them tho


Why are you being a dick now ?

You ever thought by reading his posts he may have actually MET him and drawing his own conclusions from that ?

You dont help yourself do you.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> wow you live in the same area as him i used to live in the same area as prince charls and camiler didnt know everything about them tho


Last post in this thread I think - I never claimed to know everything about him and have no idea how you draw that conclusion. All I said was I speak as I find and like the guy.

Are you not a fan?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Why don't you find paddy and seriously turn him over, film it, put it on youtube and claim the top traveller spot.
> 
> Then go from camp to camp smashing em all up , get the survivors to join your firm and eventually you with have an army of travellers and you can run the UK maybe even venture abroad with your army


I don't think he qualifies for a british passport.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Another question jonny boy, the van that you drive , is it insured ?
> 
> As how will the company insure you if you don't have a permanent address ?


You a gaver?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

lukeee said:


> You a gaver?


Whats a Gaver ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Whats a Gaver ?


police you seem to ask question after question


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yes I am


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Yes I am


Starsky or hutch?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Yes I am


then dont talk to me agian get yourself a reel job and stop bullyen people cos ur in a unifrom and where bullyed and beaten up all your sad boring life


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

johnny_lee said:


> then dont talk to me agian get yourself a reel job and stop bullyen people cos ur in a unifrom and where bullyed and beaten up all your sad boring life


Who have I bullied ?

I have never been beaten up in my life

A traveller is telling me to get a REAL job, that's a first..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Who have I bullied ?
> 
> I have never been beaten up in my life
> 
> A traveller is telling me to get a REAL job, that's a first..


Police is a real job, known several police officers always done their best to help people out and keep the wrong un's from causing trouble when they could


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Who have I bullied ?
> 
> I have never been beaten up in my life
> 
> A traveller is telling me to get a REAL job, that's a first..


a reel job is proper mans work not stopping of at kebab vans and mcdonals and stopping easy targets not stopping reel criminals if you did a day of what i did you wouldnt hack it i do reel work thats how i can afford to but the whole pub a drink on friday nights


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> then dont talk to me agian get yourself a reel job and stop bullyen people cos ur in a unifrom and where bullyed and beaten up all your sad boring life


can't help yourself can you , have a neg.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

husky said:


> can't help yourself can you , have a neg.


to be fair the guy gets baited on the regs


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

husky said:


> can't help yourself can you , have a neg.


cheers have one bak


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

back on topic....so Breda how you doing with the ladies h34r:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Johnny, just do yourself (and us) a favour and log off for the night. You're really not helping yourself mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> to be fair the guy gets baited on the regs[/quote
> 
> Whilst l half agree with you he's just spouted off to Double J for no reason at all. He doesnt help himself TBH.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> i saw his post, i think Johnny didnt read/understand what Double J was getting at..he dont do himself favours but theres also people that go out to get at him too much


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> one hundret percent when have io ever gone at anyone when they havent gone at me first doube j was speaking like he knew travelling ways alot better than myself that annoyed me


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> aye your right mate but sometimes johnny engages his fingers before his brain-I've met a few travellers in my time and there some of the sharpest out there who usually think before they act.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> you were abrupt with Double J, maybe you've grown to become too defensive, not everyone is out to get you man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnny_lee said:


> No he wasnt he wa saying he had met the guy and found him a decent sort, no where near an insult or a smart comment.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> no he sed paddy has turned his back on his past no way hes proud of his past as is every traveller paddys just found a better way at makin money and is doing good by the sound of it fair play to him


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol why not just lock this thread seems to have turned into a b1tching war more than anything now


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

johnny_lee said:


> a reel job is proper mans work not stopping of at kebab vans and mcdonals and stopping easy targets not stopping reel criminals if you did a day of what i did you wouldnt hack it i do reel work thats how i can afford to but the whole pub a drink on friday nights


Why would i want to buy the whole pub a drink on a friday night ?

Is that how you define your wealth ?

It probably would be a good idea for me to do what you do every day as I'm a police officer I can go around stealing, mugging etc


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Why would i want to buy the whole pub a drink on a friday night ?
> 
> Is that how you define your wealth ?
> 
> It probably would be a good idea for me to do what you do every day as I'm a police officer I can go around stealing, mugging etc


you must be bored man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closed becuase l am as sick of these squables as the rest of the board.


----------

